# Phidippus sexing?



## Mello (Apr 10, 2013)

How is this usually done? Can it be ventrally sexed?


----------



## Oreo (Apr 10, 2013)

The male phidippus sticks his male stuff in the female. Could be done ventrally if the female lays down I think. Just kidding, good question...ciphor?


----------



## Mello (Apr 10, 2013)

Oreo said:


> The male phidippus sticks his male stuff in the female. Could be done ventrally if the female lays down I think. Just kidding, good question...ciphor?


Bahaha! Oh that was good! And yea, Ciphor help please!


----------



## Solucki (Apr 10, 2013)

Mature males will have the boxing glove like pedipalps and females will have a  dark round spot(epigynum) on ventral side between spiracles(vertical lines on each side of abdomen)these are the lungs. Of course, these features will only be present in mature specimen. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mello (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh that totally helps! She's got a big black spot between the lungs! We kinda thought it was a male since male tarantulas usually have that dark spot! Great to know, thank you so much!


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 10, 2013)

Solucki hit it. Easiest way is checking the palps. Males are swollen female are not.

That being said, true spiders display a much wider range of sexual dimorphism when compared to tarantulas and other Mygalids. Some true spiders can be sexed earlier then maturity, but for the the vast majority, the spider must be mature to determine sex. Jumping spiders display a pretty decent amount of sexual dimorphism. Males typically have much smaller and more slender abdomens, longer and sometimes stockier legs. Sometimes, the differences are so great in jumping spiders, you would be shocked to find out they are the same species! 

Some examples: 

_Hentzia palmarum_
Male: http://bugguide.net/node/view/694663
Female: http://bugguide.net/node/view/398642/bgimage

_Platycryptus undatus_
Female & Male with size comparison (male on left, smaller): http://bugguide.net/node/view/331264/bgimage

_Phidippus johnsoni_
Male: http://bugguide.net/node/view/74299/bgimage
Female: http://bugguide.net/node/view/637875/bgimage

_Eris militaris_
Male: http://bugguide.net/node/view/398172/bgimage
Female: http://bugguide.net/node/view/686954/bgimage

So you get the idea! Jumping spiders are probably the easiest to determine the sex of _if you know the species and know it is mature_. If you are not confident it is mature or confident on the species, you will be lost.

Just to give you an idea, as jumpers mature they can completely change appearance, and an immature spider of one species, can look like a mature spider belonging to a different species. Size is unreliable as this can be very variable.

Just a small example

_Phidippus princeps_ last 4 phases (all images blended together are of the same spider): http://bugguide.net/node/view/86038/bgimage

EDIT TO ADD: I bet I know which jumper your sexing  (its a mature female)


----------



## Mello (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you Ciphor! All this info I've been learning from you lately is making me more interested in true spiders of every sort! They are so fascinating how different they can all be!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 11, 2013)

If your jumpers are sub adults, you can sex them.

 Males generally have larger chelicerae, bigger eyes, and a  larger cephalothorax than females.

They have slightly larger fangs as well, which they use when competing for females.

  If you have two, compare them with this in mind


----------



## Mello (Apr 11, 2013)

Smokehound714 said:


> If your jumpers are sub adults, you can sex them.
> 
> Males generally have larger chelicerae, bigger eyes, and a  larger cephalothorax than females.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks! Ciphor saw my video of my mature female and confirmed her status for me  I think mr. Ciphor should write a book on true spiders, he is always so knowledgable and helpful in the true spider department


----------

